# Amplificador de Bajo 60/100W con EQ y SFX



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 1, 2007)

Hola a la comunidad. Siendo un audiofilo y apasionado de la electronica les cuento que mi idea es basicamente lo que dice el tema de este post. Quisiera pedirles un poco de ayuda acerda de ideas o experiencias (propias o ajenas) para armar este proyecto. 

La idea es armarlo con las mejores prestaciones y con bajos costos. El amplificador seria clase AB de 60/100Wrms, con ecualizador de resolucion de 1/2 de octava, y efectos como CHORUS, FLANGE y ECHO. Estaria bueno una entrada de FOOT SWITCH tambien. Obviamente tendria entrada pasiva y activa. 

Les cuento que obtuve algunas ideas de http://www.sound.whsites.net pero me interesan "reviews" sobre gente que haya construido algo serio de este estilo.

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## RUDA (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola yo arme el pre de esa página y a mi no me funciono, hacia todos los ruidos conocidos y desconocidos que te puedas imaginar, la idea era parecida a la tuya hacer un combo con un ecualizador de medios graves y agudos más un ecualizador grafico de 5 canales , mas algunos efectos si nos ponemos de acuerdo con que pre trabajar estaria dispuesto a hacerlo paralelamente con vos y con los que se prendan.........un saludo RUDA


----------



## palomo (Ene 8, 2007)

8) Hola amigo RUDA mi comentario es el siguiente: me extraña que el proyecto que armaste no te funcionara en mi caso de esta pagina en especial el proyecto No. 75 que es un ecualizador al ensamblarlo en placa experimental si me funciono y actualmente tengo este ecualizador en vercion stereo ya con placas PCB diseñadas y funcionando perfectamente el trabajo fue en verdad titanica ya que armar 23 bandas de frecuencia por canal lleve muchas horas de pruba  

Mi recomendacion es que si leyeron bien todo el material que teorico que incluye para su puesta a punto, logico que este esta en ingles, ahora si lo ensamblaron tal y como biene en los diagramas es donde probienen los problemas ya que estos estan generalizados y no esperen que a la primera funcione  

 Actualmente estoy ensamblando el crossover de tres vias que aparece en esta pagina y la verdad como dicen, uno tiende a tener mil ideas para mejorar su sistema, este ya lo probe en placa experimental y despues de varias pruebas logre ponerlo a funcionar y sobre todo a mi gusto y FUNCIONA   

  Sera amigos que no utilizaron resistencias de film metalico (estan deben ser exactas) ya que al ocupar resistencias convencionales no esperen que funcionen, esto yo ya lo probe ya que estas fueron las que ocupe para mi primer proyecto de dicha pagina  y la verdad nunca funciono asi que decidi no darme por vencido y ponerme dentro de los parametros que marca y leer todo el material y MILAGRO todo funciono de acuerdo a lo esperado   asi que amigos a trabajar y leer.

Saludos  Atte Palomo


----------



## RUDA (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola amigo, yo comence a armar el amplificador de guitarra creo que es el proyecto 27 y la versión corregida el 27B, y vuelvo a repetir el pre a mi no me andubo ya que oscilaba por todos lados, parecia más un inyector de audio frecuencias por los silbidos que un corrector de Med, Grav y agudos, jajaj, así que como no era un super preamplificador, nada del otro mundo decidi abandonarlo y me arme uno de la Línea ROLANDo , con 2 fets y un NPN, (en el cuál estoy trabajando, para adorsar un medio parametrico y un ecualizador de 7 vias ), al  fracasar ese proyecto tuve temor de invertir en la etapa amplificadora, hasta que encontré este foro y vi los circuitos que posteo Luciperro ( Para mi un capo, la tiene más que clara, comparte sus conocimientos,y sus circuitos si funcionan) y me arme uno de sus amplificadores, Pero volviendo al tema la página de "ELLIOT" está fenomenal, y yo la uso habitualmente como material de consulta dado que desarrolla la teotia muy clara. Tus proyectos son para escuchar música?? los mios son para tocar, Aunque tengo equipos comerciales para laburar me gusta que mis instrumentos suenen con mi toque personal, tengo un pre de bajo que está medio parado que me gustaria hecharlo a andar pero estoy trabado con un CI SA571  que no le encuentro la vuelta, que es un compresor y sustain, que está en la entrada del circuito, luego pasa a un ecualizador convencional de 3 vias de ahí a un grafico de 5 vias y de alli a donde guste el montador pero todo lleva varias horas de ardua tarea........ Un Saludo RUDA


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2007)

8) Amigo RUDA me gustaria y si fuera posible que me dijeras que numero de proyecto de preamplificador trataste de armar de dicha pagina para ver y si es posible que te pueda ayudar para que tu proyecto no se encuentre en el baul del olvido, tomalo como un reto para hacer que funcione y pondremos mano a la obra, veras que se aprende mucho cuando algo no fuciona a la primera, a mi me a servido y la verdad cada dia se aprende mas.


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2007)

se me olvidaba no solo son para escuchar musicaen mi hogar, en mi caso tengo un equipo de sonido el cual alquilo para eventos, y la verdad comprar equipo de linea sale bastante caro que a mi ver lo unico que te venden es el renombre que tienen dichas marcas, ya que las prestaciones comparadas por ejemplo con el amplificador de 100W que posteo el amigo luciperro en otro post y comparado con un poder que tengo de igual potencia pero de marca, el poder del amigo luci lo dejo corto,   actualmente estoy ensamblando uno pero de 4 canales para ponerlo en puente (igual con el sistema puente del amigo luci), diras que puede ser mucho trabajo y ensamblando un amplificador de 200W por canal seria mejor pero si lo vemos por el lado economico el amplificador del amigo luci sale pero muy barato y valla que tira este amplificador no pienso ocupar este amplificador para bajos ya que la potencia es muy poca, ya lo prove y la verdad no llena, pero en medios, amigo me sorprendio su claridad y definicion que tiene.

Saludos Atte: Palomo


----------



## RUDA (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola palomo, no vale la pena perder tiempo en el pre del proyecto 27 de esa página ya que tengo uno que si funciona de la línea ROLANDo,  y para istrumento cumple funciones similares, lo que si me gustaria es postear un pre que tengo archivado como te comente, con el integrado que te mencione a ver si podemos hacer andar el compresor y sustaing, el proximo amplificador que voy a ensamblar es el de fets de la pag 10 de luci ese da 380W en 8 ohms y como 400 en 4  mas o menos, el circuito está muy bonito, el posteo la fotos que lo monto hace poco........Saludos RUDA.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 10, 2007)

Amigo palomo seria posible q me pasaras el PCB del proyecto 75 que armaste? Actualmente lo tengo simulado en ORCAD pero no me gusta nada la rta en frecuencia que tiene este modelo. Estoy usando los opamp recomendados NE5532 y TL072... (de bajo coste y bajo ruido!   ) conoces algunos mejores?
Gracias


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 10, 2007)

palomo:
Ah se me olvidaba! Tambien he comenzado con el proyecto 92, q es un sustainer para bajos y guitarra. En fin queria saber si lo has probado o q te parece el ciruito.
Saludos!


----------



## palomo (Ene 10, 2007)

8) amigo cerothd valla coincidencia estos operacionales son los que yo estoy ocupando, los NE5532 los ocupo para los bufers de entrada y los TL pero en especial los TL082 para las bandas de frecuencia, voy a tratar de subir el PCB pero estos se encuentran en ExpressPCB y valla que estan pesados solo dejame decirte que por el tamallo de los PCB los tengo divididos en 4 placas, una tiene 12 bandas y en otra 11 bandas solo que en la ultima banda en vez de meter un operacional doble instale el TL081, para los bufers de entrada maneje cada canal independiente o sea dos placas, bueno voy a tratar de colgar los pcb.


----------



## palomo (Ene 10, 2007)

UPS no me lo permite voy a tratar de ponerlos en otro formato haber si puedo


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 10, 2007)

palomo:
si aun no te deja colgar los PCB quizas puedas enviarmelos por email. En particular yo estoy mas familiarizado con el Protel para armar PCB y el ORcad para simular... pero he usado otros soft. Una pregunta: los TL082 no son de bajo ruido, como te resultaron? Hay operacionales mas caros pero no se si realemente conviene usarlos por la relacion precio/producto. Espero los archivos. Gracias!


----------



## palomo (Ene 11, 2007)

8) Los TL082 son identicos que los TL071 unicamente cambia la nomenglatura y no hay ningun cambio ya que 3 bandas de dicho ecualizador tienen tres de ellos, si me pasas tu email tratare de mandartelos, voy a seguir intentando colgarlos en este post


----------



## palomo (Ene 17, 2007)

8) perdon amigo ceroTHD estuve fuera del foro unos dias pero ya estoy de vuelta los proyectos que estoy haciendo casi ocupan mi tiempo libre, voy a tratar de mandarte por email los PCB.  Saludos


----------



## broka (Ene 17, 2007)

hola, me podrias mandar esos pcb a mi tambien?? lo que pasa ue tambien estoy super interesado en ese preamplificador que estabas comentando, saludos amigo


----------



## palomo (Ene 18, 2007)

Amigo BROKA lamento desilucionarte pero los PCB del los cuales estamos hablando son referentes a un acualizador de Q-variable que se encuentra en las paginas de Rott-Elliot (si es que leiste este Post), si todavia estas interesado podrias poner tu e-mail, ya que trate de colgarlos en el foro pero no se cual es mi error que no puedo  

Saludos Atte: palomo


----------



## bioing (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola, si alguien me puede orientar, quisiera saber si el proyecto 27 de la pagina de "ELLIOT" tambien se puede utilizar como un amplificador para bajo. Y ademas que diferencia tienen los amplificador para micros activos con los amplificadores para micros pasivos. Desde ya, Muchas Grasias.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 28, 2007)

Buenas! El proyecto 27 de la pagina ESP puede ser usado con fines "bajistas". No te preocupes por la rta en frec, ya q te la va a limitar el pre si es q usas uno. (calculo q si). Es facil si se tiene conocimientos de electronica en gral para audio. Jugando con los valores de capacitores y un buen simulador de circuitos (yo uso ORCAD), podes poner la rta q vos queres a tu amplificador, por ejemplo 1-100KHz. Aunque siendo ser humano con 20-20KHz sirve!!
En cuanto a los micros pasivos o activos, el primero te baja la ganancia (creo q 3dB), lo cual se puede corregir cambiando valores de resistores en tu amplificador. En gral se hacen 2 entradas separadas y una cuenta con un divisor resistivo...

Salu2


----------



## bioing (Ene 31, 2007)

Muchas gracias ceroTHD. Aver si entendi. ¿El divisor resistivo al que te referis se coloca en la entrada para el bajo?? ¿Se diseña el amplificador para guitarra aumentandole en esos 3dB la ganancia, y en la entrada para bajo en divisor paroduce la caida de los 3dB?? Otra consulta. ¿La señal que sale del bajo (instrumento) no esta montada soque la continua de 9V con que se alimenta??
Desde ya, muchas grascias por tu timpo. Saludos.


----------



## RUDA (Ene 31, 2007)

hola Cero, y??? en que quedo este proyecto que empezastes a postear, hacemos o no un amplificador como el que describis en el encabezado, ya que nunca me respondiste, que si lo laburabamos juntos a la par yo tambien lo hacia................si te decidis decime que linea te gustaria desarrollar, Fen.... Marsh........ Riken.......Rola.....Peay.........Sw.....etc.......RUDA


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 1, 2007)

Amigo RUDA me re colgué, perdón. Si bien el tuyo fue como el 2do posteo se me pasó por alto. En realidad estaba esperando el mail de palomo, xq me dijo q me iva a mandar el PCB de este EQ pero hace 3 semanas q lo vengo esperando... se habrá ido de vacaciones?? Yo ya lo empezé pero se me está haciendo interminable...
Me prendo totalmente si queres armar este proyecto, ya que en particular, junto con otro amigo ing. electronico estamos desarrollando equipos de audio (esperamos de alta fidelidad y confiabilidad). Lo estamos haciendo por modulos y yo estoy con este EQ, q quiero hacerlo bien una vez y dsps sacarlos en produccion masiva, jajaja. 

Salu2


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 1, 2007)

Amigo bioing:
Has entendido correctamente!     

En cuanto al bajo "activo" (o HIGH como esta en algunos esquematicos) no te olvides de q a la entrada del pre y de cualquier amplificador de potencia SIEMPRE hay un capacitor de filtrado (o acople como decia un profe mio) q elimina la continua y solo deja pasar la señal.

Salu2.


----------



## palomo (Feb 1, 2007)

amigo ceroTHD se me hace raro que no hayas recibido los PCB ya que exactamente te los mande como mencionas hace 2 semanas e igual se los mande con copia al amigo BROKA y en mi email aparecen como enviados, voy a enviartelos con otro email que tengo haber si con este te llegan saludos.

Atte: palomo


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 2, 2007)

OK, no pongo en duda eso. Pero si es extraño q los 2 no lo hayamos recibido.  Si lo puedes reenviar estaría agradecido. Perdón por las molestias.

Salu2!


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 3, 2007)

Les dejo el pre q estoy utilizando para este proyecto. Esta armado, probado y funcionando. Los resistores son al 1% 1/4W y los capacitores son multicapa.

Salu2


----------



## bioing (Feb 5, 2007)

Muchas gracias ceroTHD. Voy a ver si lo empieso. ¿No te molesta si en algun momento me tengo alguna duda y te molesto de muevo? Desde ya gracias por los datos.


----------



## RUDA (Feb 6, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Les dejo el pre q estoy utilizando para este proyecto. Esta armado, probado y funcionando. Los resistores son al 1% 1/4W y los capacitores son multicapa.
> 
> Salu2



Hola cero supongo que VR1 es de 1 ohms la pata media queda abierta?? donde anclarias el eq. en este circuito??  y que VAC tengo a la salida excitando con 100mv VAC??? gracias......RUDA


----------



## RUDA (Feb 6, 2007)

RUDA dijo:
			
		

> ceroTHD_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 6, 2007)

Si el ORCAD es medio caca en ese sentido, los potes para simularlos hay q ponerlos como 2 resistencias, la de 1ohm simboliza el corto y la de valor (ej. 10K) es lo q varía.
Te dejo los resultados de mi simulacion en ORCAD donde podes ver cuanto gana con 100mV a la entrada (la salida la tome sobre C15) y la rta en frec. del pre. Pensá q esta diseñado para bajos, asi q no tiene mucho sentido seguir amplificando frecuencias mas allá de 2KHz.

En cuanto a pasivo o activo no lo pensé, quedó como activo pero se podrían hacer 2 entradas conmutadas, no?

Tengo en preparacion un EQ alternativo de 6 bandas q las podemos elegir como queramos...


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 6, 2007)

ahi va la rta en frec...

en la potencia pensaba poner una entrada HIGH y otra LOW de hecho tengo los planos asi.... fijate si esto es lo mismo de activo o pasivo; o lo cambiamos.....


lo de las cajas es un mundo aparte, tengo tanta documentacion q no se q hacer, jaja


----------



## RUDA (Feb 6, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> ahi va la rta en frec...
> 
> en la potencia pensaba poner una entrada HIGH y otra LOW de hecho tengo los planos asi.... fijate si esto es lo mismo de activo o pasivo; o lo cambiamos.....
> 
> ...


 

Hola te mande un mail espero rta a ver si lo recibiste, con respecto al eq 1) seria interesante poner un medio párametrico. 2)  a la salida del pre pasar por un grafico de 5 bandas ( 100, 250, 700, 2.5, 5k +;- 12db on- off ) lo importante de esto en llegar a los agudos, es por los armonicos superpuestos, que tira el instrumento. 3) con un amplificador que barra de 20Hz a 15K nos re sobra  y una potencia de 150W para laburar tranqui, y no darle gas y llegar a saturar, ya que si ponemos un wofer libre hasta donde llegue( 3k o en el mejor de los casos 4k5) y le adosamos un horn de 2"  vamos a tener un punch más claro y un buen sonido de medios altos que son los caracteristicos en los fretzley...... como bajista te digo que a mi gusto prefiero un auricular de elefante( 1 de 15" como wofer) y una de medios de 2x 10" pero eso se hace pesado y costoso, por eso labure mucho tiempo con un combo con  1 x15 y 1 horn. con una cajita de 90ltrs bass reflex.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola Ruda. Te subo el amplificador con la entrada ACTIVA / PASIVA. Me encanto la idea de una bocina de 15" y otro para medios... es muy caro? Te comento q estamos pensando en subir la potencia a 150Wrms, xq 60W ya nos quedan cortos, je. La potencia en esto es crucial. Estuve viendo algunos integraditos muy buenos y baratos $88 con THD 0.008% a 1W 1KHz. La otra es hacer el clasico esquema discreto. Vos q opinas?


----------



## elmario (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola viejitas
Dejenme contarles mi experiencia, yo soy violero y me arme un combo 2 x 12 con 2 TDA7294 como power (1 para c/parlante, tipo twin) y como preamp le puse el de Elliot del proyecto 27 y me anduvo muy bien, incluso me sono mejor con un NE5532, lo que si hay que "sintonizarlo" un poco porque de acuerdo al parlante que uses las frecuencias van a ser diferentes, yo en este equipo tengo 2 Selenium 12pw3 y son tremendos
Despues para el bajista de mi banda arme esta power que aca les paso: http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm pero en vez de 1 par de mosfet le puse 3 pares (podrian ser 4 sin problemas) con un voltaje de +/- 55 V y es un caño!, deberian probarlo, aparte es mas facil de construir que uno con transistores bipolares.
Necesitaria tambien si alguno tiene el plano de una caja de 1x15 y piezo para bajo como para montarlo con esta power y hacer un combo.Saludos


----------



## RUDA (Feb 10, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ruda. Te subo el amplificador con la entrada ACTIVA / PASIVA. Me encanto la idea de una bocina de 15" y otro para medios... es muy caro? Te comento q estamos pensando en subir la potencia a 150Wrms, xq 60W ya nos quedan cortos, je. La potencia en esto es crucial. Estuve viendo algunos integraditos muy buenos y baratos $88 con THD 0.008% a 1W 1KHz. La otra es hacer el clasico esquema discreto. Vos q opinas?



Hola cero parece bueno el pre, si me pasas los componentes y si tenes el pcb mejor, lo armaria a ver que onda,  actualmente estoy trabajando con un pre tipo peav...... con un eq. clásico, shift, presencia y 2 swich brillo y punch, pero no pude terminar el impreso, despues que lo pruebe lo subo, con respecto al amplificador, mmmm
yo pienso en esto, si las grandes "marcas" en equipos de más de 40w usan el amplificador convencional, por qué sera, relación costo beneficio??, pensa que $88 el integrado si se quema fue!!!!!! en cambio en un amplificador convencional la reparación es más accesible. lo interesante del diseño del amplificador es colocarle a la entrada del power un detector dinámico de picos, para que los recorte y no jodan en la etapa final. con respecto a las bocinas depende de las marcas, lo más potable  nacional son los vmr pero salen tanto o más caros que uno importado, ese va a ser un tema pero nos romperemos la cabeza a su tiempo........RUDA


----------



## RUDA (Feb 10, 2007)

elmario dijo:
			
		

> Hola viejitas
> Dejenme contarles mi experiencia, yo soy violero y me arme un combo 2 x 12 con 2 TDA7294 como power (1 para c/parlante, tipo twin) y como preamp le puse el de Elliot del proyecto 27 y me anduvo muy bien, incluso me sono mejor con un NE5532, lo que si hay que "sintonizarlo" un poco porque de acuerdo al parlante que uses las frecuencias van a ser diferentes, yo en este equipo tengo 2 Selenium 12pw3 y son tremendos
> Despues para el bajista de mi banda arme esta power que aca les paso: http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm pero en vez de 1 par de mosfet le puse 3 pares (podrian ser 4 sin problemas) con un voltaje de +/- 55 V y es un caño!, deberian probarlo, aparte es mas facil de construir que uno con transistores bipolares.
> Necesitaria tambien si alguno tiene el plano de una caja de 1x15 y piezo para bajo como para montarlo con esta power y hacer un combo.Saludos



Hola elmario, gracias por la colaboración, esos circuitos ( http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm)  los tengo guardados pero nunca arme ninguno saber que si funcionan es un dato nada despreciable, con respecto al pre del proyecto 27 a mi no me funciono, tenia todo tipo de oscilaciones en medios y altos que nunca las pude sacar, ( no se si es por el diseño de mi pcb), pero lo deje por que me canso. si tenes el pcb y queres subirlo lo volveria a intentar.
Con respecto a cajas, que wofer usarias marca y modelo a ver si la calculo, si tenes los parametros thiele small mejor........RUDA


----------



## elmario (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola Ruda
Es muy probable que el parlante que use sea el Selenium 15pw5 aca te paso el link: http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/wooferpw5_15pw5_15pw5-slf_new.pdf

En cuanto al pre (estas de suerte), lo encontré hace poco en el tremendo foro www.diyaudio.com que ni tuve tiempo de mirarlo, asi que aca te lo mando para que lo estudies, de todas manera yo al mio lo armé en una plaqueta generica de esas tipo "veroboard" (y si, para algunas cosas soy vago...ponerme a dibujar...el percloruro...dejame de hinchar las bolas...), mas concretamente una nakan E-38 y anduvo muy bien y no mete nada de ruido, es mas, arme otro en formato pedal con una fuente doble(que ni siquiera esta regulada) que lo uso para probar powers o como circuito activo para bajos pasivos, etc. y viaja excelente... a lo mejor tenes problemas de cableado o por ahi pasa que algunos IC´s vienen malos de fabrica.
Gracias por tu ayuda y salute a todos


----------



## RUDA (Feb 10, 2007)

elmario dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ruda
> Es muy probable que el parlante que use sea el Selenium 15pw5 aca te paso el link: http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/wooferpw5_15pw5_15pw5-slf_new.pdf
> 
> En cuanto al pre (estas de suerte), lo encontré hace poco en el tremendo foro www.diyaudio.com que ni tuve tiempo de mirarlo, asi que aca te lo mando para que lo estudies, de todas manera yo al mio lo armé en una plaqueta generica de esas tipo "veroboard" (y si, para algunas cosas soy vago...ponerme a dibujar...el percloruro...dejame de hinchar las bolas...), mas concretamente una nakan E-38 y anduvo muy bien y no mete nada de ruido, es mas, arme otro en formato pedal con una fuente doble(que ni siquiera esta regulada) que lo uso para probar powers o como circuito activo para bajos pasivos, etc. y viaja excelente... a lo mejor tenes problemas de cableado o por ahi pasa que algunos IC´s vienen malos de fabrica.
> Gracias por tu ayuda y salute a todos



Hola gracias, te paso el calculo de la caja para ese wofer, Alto: 650mm; Profundo; 450mm; Ancho:470mm; (total 110 ltrs. interno) las medidas son externas con multilaminado fenólico de 3/4" 1 tubo de sintonia de diametro 125mm x 21mm de largo ( ajustado a 54hz) para ajustarlo más bajo; 1 tubo de 120 x 101mm de largo ( 40Hz.)  si pones un piezo para medios no influye la medida, ojo pone material absorbemnte.........RUDA decimwe como fué


----------



## elmario (Feb 10, 2007)

Gracias Ruda, ni bien la tenga te comento, otra cosa (soy nuevo en esto), el tubo se coloca en cualquiera de las esquinas o en las de abajo?. Si tenes las formulas para el calculo de los litros te agradezco.Saludos


----------



## RUDA (Feb 11, 2007)

elmario dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Ruda, ni bien la tenga te comento, otra cosa (soy nuevo en esto), el tubo se coloca en cualquiera de las esquinas o en las de abajo?. Si tenes las formulas para el calculo de los litros te agradezco.Saludos



Hola visita esta  la página  que pongo al pie, y vas a aprender mucho sobre el tema. un saludo.....RUDA

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/doc_altavoces.html#material_woofer


----------



## elmario (Feb 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias vieja, esta muy bueno el material. Saludos


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Ruda: los valores de los componentes son los mismos q publique antes, si es mucho quilombo publico una lista en TXT y listo... lo del amplificador todo integrado tenes razon, pero es muy tentador, y si se hace bien con circuito de proteccion y todo quedaria joya. 

Salu2


----------



## RUDA (Feb 12, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Ruda: los valores de los componentes son los mismos q publique antes, si es mucho quilombo publico una lista en TXT y listo... lo del amplificador todo integrado tenes razon, pero es muy tentador, y si se hace bien con circuito de proteccion y todo quedaria joya.
> 
> Salu2



Hola cero pasa la lista en txt con la nomenclatura de posición del nuevo circuito ya que varian algunas R de un esquema a otro, y si tenes el pcb pasamelo asi laburo menos, ( vago el tipo??), a mi criterio creo que 88 mangos una etapa amplificadora es mucha guita, ya que calcula, que como gasto en una etapa amplificadorf de 100W convencional tenes más o menos la tercera parte de gasto, ojo no voy a negarte que es más facil montar un integrado, aparte del espacio físico reducido, pero como este proyecto es hacer un combo, tenemos mucho lugar dentro del chasis, pero bueno, podemos hacerlo modular ( el amplificador y el pre) y se puede optar por una potencia integrada o convencional, y vemos cuál resultado es el más adecuado, empecemos con la integrada, tenes en mente cuál usariamos??? aunque antes me gustaria terminar todo el pre completo........RUDA


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 13, 2007)

Bueno dsps de un laburito ete aqui lo pedido. Vamos por pasos. Primero, dejo el preamplificador q ya arme y estoy usando. Tener en cuenta q algunos valores de componentes no estan descriptos por ser obvios, como los diodos / capacitores de la fuente, el regulador y creo q nada mas. Despues estan las fichas plug y el resto de las conexiones "al exterior" q uno las hace como mas le guste. Primero la BOM list (bill of materials) del pre, y despues el PCB. 

R_R1a        22k
R_R1b        22K
R_R3         1000k  
R_R4         2.2k  
R_R6         10k  
R_R7         47k  
R_R9         2.2k  
R_R10        1000k  
R_R12        47k  
R_R13        2.7k  
R_R25        470  
R_R26        22k  
R_R27        470  
R_R28        47k  
R_R29        470  
R_R31        2.7k  

VR_Volume    10k  
VR_Bass      10K 
VR_Mid       10k  
VR_Trebble   10K  

C_C1         100n  
C_C4         22p  
C_C9         22p  
C_C10        100n  
C_C12        68n  
C_C13        100n  
C_C14        10n  
C_C15        22n  

De los 2 esquematicos q deje son iguales, excepto por la entrada (q esta en HIGH y LOW) y dsps un circuito anti-click q hay q hacer.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 13, 2007)

Segundo tema. Aca les dejo el esquematico + PCB para una potencia de 150W como minimo con una THD de  0.008% a 1W 1KHz. La carga son 8ohms y se alimenta de +/-60Vdc y su ganancia es de 40dB. El circuito es muy facil y se puede hacer q la carga sea de 4ohms y superar los 300W reales de potencia. Obvio q la fuente se te va al carajo (en precio) xq estas consumiendo un promedio de 10A. Ya los capacitores de 80V 15mF te salen como $40. El transformador no quiero ni pensarlo.... pero TENGO q probarlo. El integrado elegido es el STK4048XI, y en la datasheet esta TODO lo q necesitas.

No se olviden de publicar y/o armar un circuito de proteccion contra cortos!!


----------



## RUDA (Feb 14, 2007)

De los 2 esquematicos q deje son iguales, excepto por la entrada (q esta en HIGH y LOW) y dsps un circuito anti-click q hay q hacer.[/quote]

Hola Cero aclarame algo
C10: 100n    o   22 micros
Vol y ecualiz pusistes log.
faltan valores de -C16
                         -C3
                         -R32
                         -RP1
                         -RP2
                         -PR1
                         -Rdip
                         -CPL- 
                         -master.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 16, 2007)

Hola Ruda, creo q con lo siguiente se te aclaran las dudas

Los potes de volumen y master son de 10K logaritmicos, los demas son de 10K lineales si no me equivoco. C3 y CPL con de 10u, C10 es de 100n.

El resto de los valores es de un circuitos anticlick q no se lo puse todavia, asi q todavia no tengo los valores.

Espero q esto ayude!
Saludos


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 16, 2007)

Se me olvidaba: C16 es de 1u


----------



## RUDA (Feb 19, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Se me olvidaba: C16 es de 1u



Gracias cero, estoy hasta las manos de laburo espero tener tiempo este finde ha
ber si puedo montarlo............RUDA


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 23, 2007)

Igualmente. Nos mantenemos en contacto por problemas q pudieran surgir o resultados.

Salu2


----------



## RUDA (Mar 1, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Igualmente. Nos mantenemos en contacto por problemas q pudieran surgir o resultados.
> 
> Salu2



Hola cero, ya hice la placa me falta montar los elementos y luego probarla, te pido que no te ofendas por no poder seguir tu ritmo pero como empiesan las clases empezo a llegar mucho laburo ( reparo impresoras y monitores de PC) y despues de pasar un febrero "INVERNAL" y SECO  estoy tratando de poner mis cuentas al día, por otro lado estoy intentando ver la forma de hacer laburar un CI el NE571 que es un compresor y  expansor  que estaria bueno agregarlo al pre, ya que de este saldria un sustain y un pote de atake, y por otro lado ya termine los calculos del ecualizador grafico  de 5 bandas fije estas frec centrales 80 250 700 2.5k 5k pero todavia no lo simule solo lo diseñe y saque  los valores de los componentes.......estamos en contacto.........RUDA


----------



## elmario (Mar 16, 2007)

RUDA dijo:
			
		

> elmario dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola Ruda, disculpá por molestarte otra vez con este asunto, vos me habias pasado unos calculos para un woofer para un combo, pero resulta que al ñato no le convencio este parlante y quiere ponerle algo mas caro, un RCF L15/554K (debe andar con guita, habria que afanarlo...ja) y queria saber si este woofer es adecuado para un combo y si me podes pasar los calculos para la caja.
Aca te dejo el link: http://www.rcfaudio.com/vediMacro.p...wFrequencyWoofer/Mid-BassL15/554K/product.htm
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Eze7782 (Mar 18, 2007)

hola che, estaba leyendo esto del equipo de bajo, me interesa, espero no desvirtuar, visitaron la web de albert kreuzer?

http://www.albertkreuzer.com/start.htm

el fet preamp yo lo arme, anda joya y esta bueno, por ahi tiene demasados parametros para mi gusto pero lo bueno es que funca, los fet que use 2n5458.

Por otro aldo si les interesa tengo un manual de servicio de un gallienK de 200w de potencia, especificamente el 400rb, potencia y preamp, esta todo los plano, los pcbs, notas del fabricante lista de componentes,etc.

pesa 6mb por eso dejo mail escribanme aca xxxxxxxxxxx

espero les sirva, saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano (Mar 30, 2008)

por que no lo compartes, nos harias un gran aporte. aqui lo puedes subir


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola amigos. ¿El Post se murió? ¿O el manual fue publicado en otro lado? Gracias.


----------

